# Sunny Coast Brewers



## Hillsey (8/1/15)

Is there a brewer's group on the Sunshine Coast that get together on a regular basis to share ideas and brews?
I haven't started yet but I'd be keen to see how others are brewing and see different set ups.


----------



## i-a-n (8/1/15)

Check this out

https://m.facebook.com/sunshinecoastbrewersclub 

A great bunch, you'll be made most welcome and get to sample some awesome brews.


----------



## luggy (8/1/15)

*


----------

